# B5.5 issues. could use some help



## grizzly bear (Sep 12, 2009)

so when i scan the car i get a code for evap system incorrect purge flow/ blocked vapor canister. i also get warm up catalyst effiency below threshold bank 1/ air leak before catalytic converter. anybody familar with this stuff, any suggestions for quick fixes?


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

I think that usually means that either the purge valve (N80) is stuck or that the solenoid (N115) isn't working. To check the valve, you should only be able to blow through it in one direction. To check the solenoid, jumper it to a DC source, like the battery, and feel/listen for it to actuate.

As for the other code, I'm going to guess that the SAI hose is blocked.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'll concur with the answer to the first question, but I have to disagree to the answer for the CAT. Call the dealer and see if there is an open recall for the car. There was an update to the ECU to reduce that particular CAT code. If that has been done and you have no other codes for say the O2 sensor(s), then most likey your cat is on the way out.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

ps2375 said:


> I'll concur with the answer to the first question, but I have to disagree to the answer for the CAT. Call the dealer and see if there is an open recall for the car. There was an update to the ECU to reduce that particular CAT code. If that has been done and you have no other codes for say the O2 sensor(s), then most likey your cat is on the way out.


Oh, yeah, definitely check for the software TSB/recall first. But if it's been done, I don't think it's the cat that's on its way out, since it's only reporting poor efficiency at start-up. Everything reports normal once it's properly warmed up.


----------

